# Another new setup..



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I finally sold off some stuff I've had laying around the house, and I went straight to the Dugout to find my Jig Rod/Reel setup. Ended up getting the Shimano Curado 200E7 paired with the GLoomis Mossyback BCR853. It's a 7'1" MH with an extra fast tip. He cut me a really good deal, and through in a free spool with Seaguar Invizx 15# fluoro. Regular prices on the rod is $235 and the reel is $179, and he gave me the setup with an 11% discount so the total came out to be $369. I probably could have done a little better on eBay, but he stands behind his stuff and he said I have a no questions asked return policy. 
I got out in the yard with it a for a little while with a 1/2oz bass patrol football head jig on and practiced pitching. WOW is all I can say. This reel is extra smooth and I really didn't have to use my thumb much. It really has pin point accuracy - something I was having trouble with with my Vientos. I'll use it more this weekend and will do a little better review of it then. 

It's hard to get a picture of the actual green color, so I guess I should have brought it inside to where I didn't need flash, but I'll do that later.












And here are all of my main rods.. I have more, but these are the go-to's now






1- Shimano Curado on GLoomis Mossyback 7'1" MH Extra Fast- Jigs, Swimbaits (Spro BBZ-1), carolina rigs
2- Daiwa Viento on Powell Max 7' MH Fast - Shakey Heads, spinnerbaits, jerk baits, crankbaits
3- Daiwa Viento on Kistler Helium LTA 6'9" MH Extra Fast - Texas rigged, shakey heads, senkos, 
4- Daiwa Alphas Ito 103Ai on GLoomis GL2 6'6" H Fast - small crankbaits, weightless worms


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2008)

Very very nice


I am spinning rod only guy myself - but if I were to ever need a baitcaster that woudl be my setup as well (maybe with a St. Croix rod instead  )


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice Russ. Good luck with it!


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 16, 2008)

sweet =P~


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2008)

looks like a nice combo hope you stick a few with it


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweet combos


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats my savings account right there...lol


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice nice combo Russ... Good luck with it...


----------



## USSWormy (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a very nice aresenal...... =D>


----------



## slim357 (Dec 17, 2008)

And you were thinking about a nitro combo :lol: i think you made a much better choice


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice looking setups you've got there! 8)


----------



## Nickk (Dec 17, 2008)

nice!!!!!





> Daiwa Alphas Ito 103Ai



reeaaaaaly nice!!!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2008)

slim357 said:


> And you were thinking about a nitro combo :lol: i think you made a much better choice



I was thinking about the Nitro package... but I really decided to follow my own advice for a change and buy what I really wanted, no something I would settle for and probably be ticked off about later. 

Had I not sold the JL Audio amp I've been holding onto, I never would have bought it - but selling that paid for the whole setup. Now I'm looking for more of the "high-end" stuff I have laying around that never gets used to buy another Shimano Curado. I was not a fan of Shimano before, only Daiwa - BUT, after casting this one and pitching it, it is definitely the way for me to go. I think it may have surpassed by Viento's as my favorite reel. I'll know for sure when I reel in the first fish this weekend (hopefully)!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nickk said:


> nice!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the Alphas Ito may be up for grabs... I'm still not a big fan of it, but it really does throw tiny cranks very well, as well as unweighted plastics


----------



## slim357 (Dec 17, 2008)

You should be able to sell the ito for enough to get another curado and then some depending on the condition, I just ordered a curado for around 160


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to have the Ito serviced and cleaned up.. it works well, but it looks like some kind of tarnish has gotten on one side of the reel. I bought it brand new from Japan for $350 a few years ago, and I rarely fish it, nor has it been fished very much, so it's still pretty new and not even broken in yet. If I can get $200 for it I would be happy.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice combo Russ, cant go wrong with the set up, good luck with it my friend.


----------



## kemical (Dec 17, 2008)

those looks soo nice,, im still trying to figure out how to use baitcasters,,lol


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet. I love my new Curado 201 and can't wait untill the new 301's come out. I need a new salmon reel.
WFFF


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2008)

kemical said:


> those looks soo nice,, im still trying to figure out how to use baitcasters,,lol


l
you wouldn't believe how many people I've taught to use baitcasters on the shorelines at local watering holes... If you spend the money right on the first baitcaster that has good brakes, you can set it up to cast far as crap without ever using your thumb. I tried to set up some $25 baitcaster combo from Walmart for a kid once and I couldn't get that thing to do anything right without getting a bird's nest. I "accidentally" dropped it in the water when I cast it (we were out in the boat) and gave him one of mine that I didn't use anymore. Made a world of difference.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I was not a fan of Shimano before, only Daiwa - BUT, after casting this one and pitching it, it is definitely the way for me to go. I think it may have surpassed by Viento's as my favorite reel. I'll know for sure when I reel in the first fish this weekend (hopefully)!


Ah, don't say that. I have always tried to stay out of the Shimano posse, and stick with the Diawas, and Garcias. And worse yet, I almost thought about picking up a quantum last week, to see how it felt. :shock:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2008)

wait until you cast my Shimano/Gloomis setup.... I didn't think I could be changed either, but I'm about to get another shimano to replace a Viento on my Kistler... :shock:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2008)

forgot to mention that I talked to Craig at the Dugout and told him I was looking into getting the Abu Revo's... he told me they are good starting off, but they start getting mechanical problems down the road. That's when he pointed me to either the Daiwa Zillion (like I was talking about getting earlier) and the Shimano Curado 200E7... He let me try both of them out and the feel of the Shimano vs. the Zillion were unbelievable (not to mention the price difference). He also showed me how to set up the brakes, and said that he usually leaves it just like it is from the factory and just adjusts the fine tuning... worked like a charm - I can cast from my house to the next door neighbors house across the street.. I had to go get my jig out of his tree :shock: I didn't think it would cast that far, but holy moly that thing will fly!

He cut me a deal off of his retail prices... so that's where I got it from


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does it have the adjustable break like most of the Daiwa's have?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2008)

it's not the adjustable like whats on the outside of Daiwas... you open up the left side of the reel cover and slide these little rubber boots up and down. Boots out = more resistance or brake, boots in = no brake. They come from the factory with 2 boots out. I tied a 1/2 jig on, adjusted the fine tuning and let'er rip... it's unbelievable. You can cast and pitch on the same setting.


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 19, 2008)

My Pinnacle Vision XL i just got has a pretty neat brake set-up. Instead of rubber boots for braking it has a dial numbered 0-6. Turn towards the 0 for less resistance, and toward the 6 for more resistance. Have i mentioned i REALLY like this reel. It has now replaced my Revo S for a go to reel, cant beat it for 68 bucks....

[youtube]k6lwB5BCkLQ[/youtube]


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2008)

That's pretty neat - especially for $69. My Daiwa's have the number system on the outside of the reel, which is one of the characteristics of Daiwa that I like. It has a setting from 0-10, and you can set it to cast very far without using your thumb, and with no backlash. 

The only downside to that is how I hold the reel... I palm it when I cast and sometimes without knowing my palm can turn the dial, usually down - it really only hurts me when I'm throwing a carolina rig because I usually set it up to cast without using my thumb to control the spool... needless to say, that doesn't work!


----------

